# Noob question newts attacking each other.



## toothe (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi, i have just placed some food in the newt tank (which i am upgrading due to it beeing too small) it was given to me with the newts. I noticed that the newts were attacking each other. I have fed them (there is 2) half a pelet of frozen blood worms on sunday) and have put the other pelet in today. 

One of the newts (the larger of the two) was biting the other newts tail. There was no damage and i dont know it its natural playing behaviour. after about 5 minutes they went over to the frozen blood worms and both started to eat them. any advice would be great.


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

i dont hav a clue about newts, but are they both male?? they could be territorial or jst moody gents?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> and i dont know it its natural playing


To my knowledge 'play' behaviour has not been observed in amphibians, so its likely to be a dominance or housing issue.
2 males of certain newt species may fight (some on here told me this the other day!) so do you know the sexes of your newts?

In an inedequate environment, fights may occur due to lack of space or dominance. If it happened after you added food, maybe it was induced by this?You say the tank theyre in at the moment is too small, but what size is it? also some info on the species of newt, and set up would be useful


----------



## toothe (Apr 12, 2007)

they are chinese fire bellied newts. the tank they are in is 8*12 inches i think (not my tank was given to me with the newts) and there is a land area. im currently looking for a bigger tank that i can add some live plants to as well. i asume that they are fighting over dominence. the entire food seems to be gone will they need to eat more maybe?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

what temps etc are you keeping them at? I dont have direct experience with Newts or salamanders, just frogs (theyre on my wish list but havent got around to it yet!) 

maybe someone on here whose kept them can offer more advise on how to sort it, it does sound as though theyre fighting over dominance, could be due to the size of the tank, but i cant really say. Sooner you get a bigger one sorted the better though i'd guess...


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

maybe pm madelene.. i see she keeps them


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I keep my fbns in a mixed sex group on the whole they get on well but what you are discribing sounds like feeding frenzy.
When they smell the food they will dart forward and grab it and will often take a bite inadvertantly out of eachothers tails.

I find that the best way to avoid this is to feed them daily at a regular time and to divide the food into a couple of portions dropping it in a few inches apart.

What does concern me is that you say one is larger than the other, are you sure that they are the same species? The chinese firebelly and Japanese firebelly are very similar in appearance though the Japanese is heavier and grows larger. A lot of pet shops sale both species as Fire bellied newts often selling the two species together.

Any chance of showing us some pics of them? Cos if you have got one of each I would advise you to keep them seperately as the chinese fbn is quite delicate.

Maddie


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

gotta get me some sallys at some point, which of the species you've kept are your favourite madeline? newts included, im not fussy lol.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh thats a hard one :grin1:

I would have to say Italian crested newts, they were my first newts and the start of my obsession.

It really depends what you want in a sally, the marbled newts are probably the ones with the most character, they are very extrovert and possibly the friendliest. They are always highly visible and very attractive but they do need low temperatures so can be high maintenance especially in summer and seem to be muckier than the others needing more frequent filter and water changes.

I find that my orange phase Fire salamanders are a lot more sociable than my yellows while I can hand feed both the orange will climb onto my hand and stay there eating.

Whichever you go for try to get a pair, I have found that mine seem happier with company.

Maddie


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

mmm i like the look of the marbled, and the fires, the species from barcelona catch my eye. Thanks! i always think its good to hear from people eho keeps lots of species, just which are their favs, for example, Andrew (Pollywog) still says his fav are the whites, even out all of all the species he;s kept! funny hey?!


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Pollywog has some beautiful spotted salamanders at the moment, they are tempting me and his stuff is always first class. 
But for a first species I would get something a bit more sociable cos its always nice to be able to watch them.

I can understand his liking of Whites, they have such lovely faces and are so comical.
Maddie


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I got my Whites on his recommendation (couldnt decide between whites and amazon milks) and ive never looked back!
He does have some lovely animals... ive had to limit myself to looking on that site! Have you noticed his Cornutas hes got atm?

Yea i'd like species with character as well as looks...


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes I saw them, I am just glad he has sold out of them. My budget is stretched as it is but the Cane toads he has are calling to me:grin1:.


----------

